# Seared Scallops with Sweet Corn Sauce Part II



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2008)

Decided to run the same dish as in the other thread, but as an appetizer. I rather do appetizer or smaller, demi-sized portions because as a diner, you get to taste a dish but not get sick of it. When I eat out, especially at a place that I've never been before, I like to try as much things as possible. If they have degustation menus, that's great. If not, I like to order a lot of appetizers so that I can sample as many dishes as I can. If I had it my way, my menus would be all tasting menus, similar to places like Tru, Alinea, and Moto. But I digress. 

The only change was that I added some micro shiso to accentuate the corn sauce. The corn that we got in today was much more yellow than on Tuesday, so it yielded a sauce with a much more vibrant color. The other thing about plating smaller portioned dishes is that it's much easier to create elegant presentations. Sometimes with entrees, it's hard because you have to pack on so much food onto the plate. 

*Pan Seared Atlantic Diver Scallops*
_Sweet Corn Sauce, Shaved Black Truffle, Micro Shiso_


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 22, 2008)

That's amazing IC. Just the color of the corn changes the entire appearance. This is just as beautiful as the entree. I assume the micro shiso is the green. Did you puree it? I've never eaten shiso but now I want to. Also, is the brown in the sauce more shaved truffle?


----------



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's amazing IC. Just the color of the corn changes the entire appearance. This is just as beautiful as the entree. I assume the micro shiso is the green. Did you puree it? I've never eaten shiso but now I want to. Also, is the brown in the sauce more shaved truffle?


 
The micro shiso is actually the dark purple leaves in the sauce (it's opal shiso). The green oil is just an herb oil for color. The entree also had green oil and micro arugula as garnish but I added them after I took the picture


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2008)

Good eats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 23, 2008)

Forgot one thing. If you don't have, or don't want to buy the black truffle (they are available canned in some gourmet markets), a drizzle of white/black truffle oil will also work.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

Very pretty, looks delicious! And I agree, I like places where I can try a lot of dishes in smaller portions instead of just one dish in a larger portion. Sometimes when we go out we all order something different and then 'share' with each other so that we get to try a lot of different stuff.
Appetizers rock! LOL.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 24, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Very pretty, looks delicious! And I agree, I like places where I can try a lot of dishes in smaller portions instead of just one dish in a larger portion. Sometimes when we go out we all order something different and then 'share' with each other so that we get to try a lot of different stuff.
> Appetizers rock! LOL.


 
Yeah, that's a great way to eat. I hate going out with a bunch of people and then several of them order the exact same thing. I'm like, c'mon.


----------

